# Buckboard Bacon (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver

*Buckboard Bacon *(Step by Step)


NOTE: The following is how I do this particular Smoke. You can do it this way, or many other ways.
I'm posting this in Step by Step form in case anyone would like to follow it.

*Prepping (Day #1):*
So I started by De-boning the Butts. I never had trouble de-boning a Butt before, but since my Open-Heart Fiasco, my hands were shaking so much I was lucky I didn’t lose a finger while doing that first Butt. So I decided to leave the bone in the second Butt.
Then I Weighed the pieces to be cured.
Then Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece (1/2 ounce---One TBS per pound).
Rub TQ on first, trying to get it distributed evenly all over the piece of meat it was measured for.
Rub on about 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put the piece of meat in the bag.
*Note:* We fold the top of the bag over, like a pants cuff, so no salt or sugar grains get in the zipper parts.
Any cure that falls off before getting into the bag, I pick up & put in the bag, with the piece of meat it was designated to be with. That will ensure that the proper amount of cure will be with each piece of meat during the curing stage.

*Calculating curing time:*
The method I use for calculating curing time is simple. I learned it 6 years ago, and it has never failed me. The cure has always gotten to the center of all pieces, and I have never had any that were salty.
Measure the thickest spot of all of the pieces of meat you plan to cure.
Figure how many "half inches" there are in that measurement.
Add 2 to that number. That will be the minimum time that I would cure that piece of meat.
Then I personally like to add 2 or 3 more days to be extra safe (you can't over-cure, but you can under-cure).
Example:
My thickest piece was 2 1/2 inches. There are 5 "Half inches" in 2 1/2".
So that would be 5 Days plus 2 days = 7 days absolute minimum curing time.
Then due to the fact that I wanted to smoke the meat on Monday, I added 3 more days to that number.
So I cured these pieces of Pork Butt for 10 days in my Meat fridge, at 37°.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*

*Day #10:*
Rinse all the pieces off, and soaked them in cold water for about 15 minutes to remove surface salt.
I cut a slice from the middle of the Thickest piece, and checked the color inside to be sure it was cured to the center.
Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.
So I rinsed the pieces all off again, and patted them dry with a lot of paper towels (Mrs Bear says I should buy a paper towel company!!)
Then (experimenting) I skipped sprinkling the CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, and put the pieces on the Grill racks, without touching each other.
I put these pieces in my Kitchen Fridge for the night.
I can no longer carry a rack full of meat down the steps, so I will put it in my smoker for an hour or two at about 150˚, before adding the smoke, to get my pellicle.

*Day #11 (Smoking Day---Using MES 40 BT):*
7:00 AM-------------------------Pre-Heat Smoker to 150˚.
7:30 AM-------------------------Put loaded rack on 2nd position of my 6 position smoker, with top exhaust vent open fully.
8:00 AM——————————-—Fill 2 rows of AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
9:30 AM———————————-Internal Temp at 101°——Put Smoking AMNS on bottom rack, on left side.
1:00 PM-------------------------Bump heat to 170˚ (Internal Temps were at about 130° at this time).
2:00 PM———————————-Add Apple Dust to half of last row of AMNS to complete smoke.
3:00 PM———————————-Bump Heat to 180° (IT was at 140°)
4:00 PM—————-——————Check each piece, and remove as all were between 146° and 153° internal temp.

Allow to cool to about 100˚ before wrapping in plastic wrap, and putting in fridge for R & R.
Leave in Fridge over 2 nights for best flavor.
Put in freezer for 3 to 4 hours before slicing makes the slicing work much better.
I sliced this batch, and vacuum packed in small amounts, because I only eat a little at a time nowadays, so each pack is enough to go with about 4 or 5 days with my Breakfast Eggs.

Note: I actually used Dry Maple Sugar (Equal amount as the TQ) on one of the pieces, instead of Brown Sugar, and I could not taste a difference.


That's all I can think of right now----Enjoy the Views!!

Bear





Two Small Boston Butts (5 Pounds each)










Butt pieces before curing:









Small Center slice shows cured to center & fry test showed Zero Salt flavor:









MMMMM—Test piece tastes Great—All it needs is Smoke!!:









Ready for Smoker:









Two rows of Hickory Dust in my AMNS lit & ready to go:









Tape doesn’t stick to my new MES 40, so I’m using clothes pins on cables to hold Maverick probes in place:









Buckboard Bacon pieces ready for slicing:









Slicing BBB:









All done slicing. Bacon ends in small bowl on left (A favorite around here):









Closer look at Sliced BBB:









BBB all wrapped for freezing:


----------



## pc farmer

This reminds me, I am out.  

I  have 2 butts in the freezer


----------



## gary s

Nice, Bear  Looks great Looks like you will be stocked up for a while.

Gary


----------



## idahopz

Dang Bear, this is another one I need to try!


----------



## tropics

Looks good Bear how long did it take to redo?
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Looks good Bear how long did it take to redo?
> Richie



Thanks Richie.
This one isn't a Re-do.
This one I never posted before.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Richie.
> This one isn't a Re-do.
> This one I never posted before.
> 
> Bear


I thought it was a re-post also , but was thinking I don't remember seeing this one . 
Great color on the butts .


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks real good Buddy!
That should keep you in bacon for a while!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> This reminds me, I am out.
> 
> I  have 2 butts in the freezer



Thanks Adam!!

Bear



gary s said:


> Nice, Bear  Looks great Looks like you will be stocked up for a while.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!
And for the Likes.

Bear



idahopz said:


> Dang Bear, this is another one I need to try!



Thank You PZ !!
And Thanks for the Likes.

Bear


----------



## tropics

OOPs My bad I looked at the date on the bags,11-24-15 
You should get the slowest posting award LOL just kidden
Richie
Likes


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> OOPs My bad I looked at the date on the bags,11-24-15
> You should get the slowest posting award LOL just kidden
> Richie
> Likes



LOL---I didn't say I just did it.
I said I never posted it on here before.
This is the first time I posted it on this forum, and I moved it right in to my "Step by Step" Index, because it's a Good one.
I found it while looking for pictures for another Thread.

Bear


----------



## tropics

bearcarver said:


> LOL---I didn't say I just did it.
> I said I never posted it on here before.
> This is the first time I posted it on this forum, and I moved it right in to my "Step by Step" Index, because it's a Good one.
> I found it while looking for pictures for another Thread.
> 
> Bear


Brother I new it was being slow,I have skipped post that I have done knowing a lot of folks seen them.My apologies was not my intent to aggravate or insult you
I am getting ready to do another Lobster and I do not think I will post it 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

No Problem Richie. I understand the confusion--My fault.
I did this one awhile back, but for some reason I never posted it on this forum.
I couldn't believe it when I saw it.
In fact today I actually got rid of the one I had in my Step by Steps, and replaced it with this one, because I had used Hi Mountain on the other one & it was too salty. I didn't actually get rid of the other one, I just took it out of my Step by Steps, because it didn't deserve it.

And Thanks for the Like, My Brother.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> I am getting ready to do another Lobster and I do not think I will post it
> Richie




I think you should post it, because I love Lobster.
I never make any, because Mrs Bear doesn't like it, so the least I should be able to do is gaze at yours!! :(

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I thought it was a re-post also , but was thinking I don't remember seeing this one .
> Great color on the butts .



Thank You!!
You were right---You never saw this one before.

Bear




smokinal said:


> Looks real good Buddy!
> That should keep you in bacon for a while!
> Al



Thank You Al !
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



rings r us said:


> View attachment 339955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Johnny!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Missed this one yesterday John.  Thats very good looking BBB.  Sure glad you found and posted it!!
POINT 
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

garyhibbert said:


> Missed this one yesterday John.  Thats very good looking BBB.  Sure glad you found and posted it!!
> POINT
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## humdinger

Thanks for the post Bearcarver. I have been wanting to do BBB for literally 3 years now, but while raising little kids is an honor, it also means that I will have NO idea what I will be doing or where I will be ten days after bagging and curing the BBB! Nevertheless things are getting easier everyday, so it's time to dive back in to the SMF wonderland and there's no better way then to start with BBB.

So now I have a decision to make; do I use Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine, or do I use your dry brine method outlined above? Do you know if there a difference in taste? In your opinion, is one method more flexible than the other? I have the pink salt used in Pops recipe AND I have the Mortons TQ like what you use.

Also, as an experiment, you said you didn't use SPOG this time. How'd it compare?

I'd really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Rings Я Us

humdinger said:


> Thanks for the post Bearcarver. I have been wanting to do BBB for literally 3 years now, but while raising little kids is an honor, it also means that I will have NO idea what I will be doing or where I will be ten days after bagging and curing the BBB! Nevertheless things are getting easier everyday, so it's time to dive back in to the SMF wonderland and there's no better way then to start with BBB.
> 
> So now I have a decision to make; do I use Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine, or do I use your dry brine method outlined above? Do you know if there a difference in taste? In your opinion, is one method more flexible than the other? I have the pink salt used in Pops recipe AND I have the Mortons TQ like what you use.
> 
> Also, as an experiment, you said you didn't use SPOG this time. How'd it compare?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your thoughts.



Was kinda wondering that myself..
After reading this and some by disco.


----------



## Bearcarver

humdinger said:


> Thanks for the post Bearcarver. I have been wanting to do BBB for literally 3 years now, but while raising little kids is an honor, it also means that I will have NO idea what I will be doing or where I will be ten days after bagging and curing the BBB! Nevertheless things are getting easier everyday, so it's time to dive back in to the SMF wonderland and there's no better way then to start with BBB.
> 
> So now I have a decision to make; do I use Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine, or do I use your dry brine method outlined above? Do you know if there a difference in taste? In your opinion, is one method more flexible than the other? I have the pink salt used in Pops recipe AND I have the Mortons TQ like what you use.
> 
> Also, as an experiment, you said you didn't use SPOG this time. How'd it compare?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your thoughts.





Hi Humdinger,
On the flavor without sprinkling CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, I really didn't notice a big difference, but then I used Some Maple Sugar instead of Brown Sugar on some of it, and found no difference there either.

As for the flavor using TQ as a Dry Cure compared to Cure #1 in a Wet Curing Brine, it is my Opinion that the TQ Dry cure gets a deeper & more intense flavor, I believe because it's not diluted in a large amount of water that can wash out some of the flavor.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Did you know that fridge temps below 38° will slow down the curing process?
  I was reading that the buckboard chops are supposed to be very good.
  And you can use an injection in the loin or butt and that can help out flavor some also.. Not a cure injection but a sugar/seasoning liquid of some sort..


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't know where you get these strange "Believe it or Nots", but:
Generally we try to keep our curing temps at about 37°-38°, but 35°, 36°, 39°, and 40 should be fine.
Below 35° can slow your curing up (or stop it), and above 40° is not good IMO.

I don't personally inject anything into my Cured meats, unless it's cure & I'm curing something more than 3" thick, and even then I will usually cut it in half to reduce the Thickness.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> I don't know where you get these strange "Believe it or Nots", but:
> Generally we try to keep our curing temps at about 37°-38°, but 35°, 36°, 39°, and 40 should be fine.
> Below 35° can slow your curing up (or stop it), and above 40° is not good IMO.
> 
> I don't personally inject anything into my Cured meats, unless it's cure & I'm curing something more than 3" thick, and even then I will usually cut it in half to reduce the Thickness.
> 
> Bear


Lol , just books and stuff in magazines or other places..  I get 6 sources and make the best out of the bunch..  haha..


----------



## humdinger

bearcarver said:


> Hi Humdinger,
> On the flavor without sprinkling CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, I really didn't notice a big difference, but then I used Some Maple Sugar instead of Brown Sugar on some of it, and found no difference there either.
> 
> As for the flavor using TQ as a Dry Cure compared to Cure #1 in a Wet Curing Brine, it is my Opinion that the TQ Dry cure gets a deeper & more intense flavor, I believe because it's not diluted in a large amount of water that can wash out some of the flavor.
> 
> Bear


Excellent reply sir! Anytime someone says "better flavor!" as their tie breaker, I'll go with that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Wondering if it makes any difference if the chunks get turned and massaged everyday or if just on the 5th day to do it.. Half way point. The 3 I have in bags are 2.75 lbs each.


----------



## Bearcarver

humdinger said:


> Excellent reply sir! Anytime someone says "better flavor!" as their tie breaker, I'll go with that. Thanks for the info.



Always glad to help.

Bear



Rings Я Us said:


> Wondering if it makes any difference if the chunks get turned and massaged everyday or if just on the 5th day to do it.. Half way point. The 3 I have in bags are 2.75 lbs each.



Best to flip every day, and massage if you have time, but flipping is the most important, so both sides get equal time laying in the juices.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> Always glad to help
> 
> Best to flip every day, and massage if you have time, but flipping is the most important, so both sides get equal time laying in the juices.
> 
> Bear


I figured as much..  yeah thanks. See a few directions they say flip after 5 days. Kind of vague. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> I figured as much..  yeah thanks. See a few directions they say flip after 5 days. Kind of vague. ;)



Was that the same place you read "Under 38° slows the curing process"?
Better quit reading those Comic Books. :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> Was that the same place you read "Under 38° slows the curing process"?
> Better quit reading those Comic Books. :rolleyes:
> 
> Bear


  lol 
I think some do that for the Hi Mountain directions mostly.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> lol
> I think some do that for the Hi Mountain directions mostly.
> 
> View attachment 343493



I saw that years ago, when I was a Newby, and I posted the question about them saying 40° to 45° for curing, and nobody had an answer for me. I left it go, because after using Hi Mountain one time I quit.
I used their stuff & directions on my first Buckboard Bacon, and it was the only one I ever made that was much too salty.

I keep my curing Fridge at 37°, dead center in the curing Temp Range.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> I saw that years ago, when I was a Newby, and I posted the question about them saying 40° to 45° for curing, and nobody had an answer for me. I left it go, because after using Hi Mountain one time I quit.
> I used their stuff & directions on my first Buckboard Bacon, and it was the only one I ever made that was much too salty.
> 
> I keep my curing Fridge at 37°, dead center in the curing Temp Range.
> 
> Bear


I just stuck a thermometer in my fridge. I'm looking for 38 or so. I never checked. only checked the freezer temp one day in August making ice cream.
All the indications are to keep your fridge under 41 to be safe.
Day 1 buckboard flip.


----------



## Bearcarver

BTW Johnny:  Here is a Link to how I keep my Curing Fridge set up to the proper Curing Temp. You can't just go by the temp of the air in the fridge:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/curing-fridge-set-up-bear’s-method.238797/

The Pics are gone. I might be able to dig them up.
But now I gotta go.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> BTW Johnny:  Here is a Link to how I keep my Curing Fridge set up to the proper Curing Temp. You can't just go by the temp of the air in the fridge:
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/curing-fridge-set-up-bear’s-method.238797/
> 
> The Pics are gone. I might be able to dig them up.
> But now I gotta go.
> 
> Bear



I'm with ya.Old timer wisdom.. :D

Here's mine now


----------



## humdinger

Hey bear, 
so I started the BBB process today. (I'll start a separate thread later tonight or tomorrow.) I did 1/2 tablespoon of cure per pound of meat on 3 slabs. 
Only problem is I accidentally doubled up the cure on the 4th slab. (2.5 half pounds of meat, 2.5 tablespoons of cure.)
I don't want to throw it away because it was a very even consistent cut, and I'm excited to see how it slices. It's about 1.5 inches thick, so do you think using too much cure will cause it to cure faster? If so, do you think I should pull it out and rinse it off after three or four days? Do you think Dave Omak might be able to shed some light? Thanks for sharing your wisdom.

Humdinger


----------



## Bearcarver

humdinger said:


> Hey bear,
> so I started the BBB process today. (I'll start a separate thread later tonight or tomorrow.) I did 1/2 tablespoon of cure per pound of meat on 3 slabs.
> Only problem is I accidentally doubled up the cure on the 4th slab. (2.5 half pounds of meat, 2.5 tablespoons of cure.)
> I don't want to throw it away because it was a very even consistent cut, and I'm excited to see how it slices. It's about 1.5 inches thick, so do you think using too much cure will cause it to cure faster? If so, do you think I should pull it out and rinse it off after three or four days? Do you think Dave Omak might be able to shed some light? Thanks for sharing your wisdom.
> 
> Humdinger



Actually it should be 1 TBS of TQ per each pound of whole meat.
I think you might have gotten confused with the "1/2 Ounce", which is "1 TBS".
So I would just add the other half TBS per pound to each of the 3 slabs that only got 1/2 TBS per pound.
Then start the days over.
That would take care of it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> I'm with ya.Old timer wisdom.. :D
> 
> Here's mine now



Where's your probe that is reading 37.7° ??

Bear


----------



## humdinger

bearcarver said:


> Actually it should be 1 TBS of TQ per each pound of whole meat. I think you might have gotten confused with the "1/2 Ounce", which is "1 TBS". So I would just add the other half TBS per pound to each of the 3 slabs that only got 1/2 TBS per pound. Then start the days over. That would take care of it. Bear[/QUOTE="



Well I didn't see this until today, so I'm not sure where to go from here. I think I'll just start over. Except at least I have one good slab that I accidentally thought I screwed up! Thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I would imagine you could just cure the ones that got 1/2 TBS per pound again with the other 1/2 TBS per pound.

Or if you want, just Smoke those pieces hot, getting to 145° in 4 hours.

Then do the one that had the full amount of TQ low & slow.

Bear


----------



## humdinger

bearcarver said:


> I would imagine you could just cure the ones that got 1/2 TBS per pound again with the other 1/2 TBS per pound.
> 
> Or if you want, just Smoke those pieces hot, getting to 145° in 4 hours.
> 
> Then do the one that had the full amount of TQ low & slow.
> 
> Bear


Ok I'll try to salvage them with miore cure. Glad I did this with butt and not bellys.


----------



## Bearcarver

humdinger said:


> Ok I'll try to salvage them with miore cure. Glad I did this with butt and not bellys.



Oh---Wait a second, I forgot we were talking about BBB, not Belly. (Brain Wonder)

I generally take my BBB to 145° all the time anyway. Why not just take the ones with half cure to 145° a little faster?

Bear


----------



## tailgate72

Hey there Bear..doubt you remember me, been awhile. I was looking for your BBB recipe as we loved it before and Angie is asking for more. Thanks for having it up.


----------



## Bearcarver

tailgate72 said:


> Hey there Bear..doubt you remember me, been awhile. I was looking for your BBB recipe as we loved it before and Angie is asking for more. Thanks for having it up.




Of course I remember you!!
How could I forget you, and how is Angie?
I'm glad you found my Step by Steps again. I just rebuilt them not long ago, because of the forum changes.
Good to see ya!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Curiousity Bear since I'm comparing your step by steps with Disco's step by steps just to see if I can incrementally increase the heat on buckboard bacon <Since i'm doing every thing at once in the smoker>.

He uses Pink Salt 1 vs you using Tenderquick, and he says to soak for an hour, and you only seem to rinse off. Is the soaking only done because of Pink Salt 1? Or can I forego the soaking with Pink Salt 1 and just rinse? I'm merely curious if you know why he soaks.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Curiousity Bear since I'm comparing your step by steps with Disco's step by steps just to see if I can incrementally increase the heat on buckboard bacon <Since i'm doing every thing at once in the smoker>.
> 
> He uses Pink Salt 1 vs you using Tenderquick, and he says to soak for an hour, and you only seem to rinse off. Is the soaking only done because of Pink Salt 1? Or can I forego the soaking with Pink Salt 1 and just rinse? I'm merely curious if you know why he soaks.




Hmmm, You'll have to ask Disco that one, because some people say TQ is too Salty, but not many say Cure #1 is too Salty.
There can be a lot less salt in Cure #1, because you have to add your own salt, but the only time I ever made Bacon that was too Salty was the one time I used "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning", which I believe is Cure #1.

When I use my TQ, the short time I soak & rinse is just to remove the surface Salt.
I use TQ, because I find it easier when Dry curing to spread 5 TBS of TQ over 5 pounds of Bacon, than spreading 1 tsp over 5 pounds of Bacon.
If I was going to use Cure #1, I would use Pops' Brine curing method.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, You'll have to ask Disco that one, because some people say TQ is too Salty, but not many say Cure #1 is too Salty.
> There can be a lot less salt in Cure #1, because you have to add your own salt, but the only time I ever made Bacon that was too Salty was the one time I used "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning", which I believe is Cure #1.
> 
> When I use my TQ, the short time I soak & rinse is just to remove the surface Salt.
> I use TQ, because I find it easier when Dry curing to spread 5 TBS of TQ over 5 pounds of Bacon, than spreading 1 tsp over 5 pounds of Bacon.
> If I was going to use Cure #1, I would use Pops' Brine curing method.
> 
> Bear


Well, I'll try the rinse method on the small piece I got. I just really hope it's properly cured..looks like it, but I am always worried it isn't when I do these things!


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well, I'll try the rinse method on the small piece I got. I just really hope it's properly cured..looks like it, but I am always worried it isn't when I do these things!



Just read what I did on Day #10 on this Thread, and the color of the inside of the meat will tell you if it's cured all the way to center.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Just read what I did on Day #10 on this Thread, and the color of the inside of the meat will tell you if it's cured all the way to center.
> 
> Bear


I just get worried about this with any cured meat product. They look just like they should. I'm just convinced I'll make some thing that'll kill people. I plan to coat the big one with Black pepper tommorrow before it goes on the smoker. I don't know if putting the pepper on before pellicle forms or not truly matters. It's really the appearance for me. It just looks nice with a bit of a black pepper crust.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> I just get worried about this with any cured meat product. They look just like they should. I'm just convinced I'll make some thing that'll kill people. I plan to coat the big one with Black pepper tommorrow before it goes on the smoker. I don't know if putting the pepper on before pellicle forms or not truly matters. It's really the appearance for me. It just looks nice with a bit of a black pepper crust.




Don't worry too much, Tom.
If it doesn't look like the pics below, you're good to go.
BTW: These were not mine---I had to search for them.
The cure didn't get to the center of these:


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Don't worry too much, Tom.
> If it doesn't look like the pics below, you're good to go.
> BTW: These were not mine---I had to search for them.
> The cure didn't get to the center of these:
> View attachment 374022


I might slice into all three now to check after seeing that.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> I might slice into all three now to check after seeing that.




Now you're worrying too much again!!!
That's why I said take your Test Cut through the Thickest part of the Thickest piece.
If it gets cured to the center of that one, it's obviously going to get to the center of the others.

BTW: If you don't get it cured to center, just turn your heat up & get it to 145 in less than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Now you're worrying too much again!!!
> That's why I said take your Test Cut through the Thickest part of the Thickest piece.
> If it gets cured to the center of that one, it's obviously going to get to the center of the others.
> 
> BTW: If you don't get it cured to center, just turn your heat up & get it to 145 in less than 4 hours.
> 
> Bear


I always worry to much with this stuff! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> I always worry to much with this stuff! LOL




I'm usually that way too, when doing something new to me.
My Step by Steps should give you the confidence.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

I too worry on these things but at the same time I use some common sense, if I can use that term for it. Not to try offend by saying others don’t use it.  I just realize that even if I had allowed something not so nice to grow in there, it will be killed off either in the smoker like mentioned when it gets up to 145, or it will certainly be killed off in the frying pan. 

Remember you are making bacon, which you will later fry up nice and hot. 

This is why I haven’t ventured into long cold cured stuff like salamis and such. That kind of stuff that is eaten uncooked like that makes me nervous to make until I have some more practice.


----------



## Bearcarver

David Leopold said:


> I too worry on these things but at the same time I use some common sense, if I can use that term for it. Not to try offend by saying others don’t use it.  I just realize that even if I had allowed something not so nice to grow in there, it will be killed off either in the smoker like mentioned when it gets up to 145, or it will certainly be killed off in the frying pan.
> 
> *Remember you are making bacon, which you will later fry up nice and hot. *
> 
> This is why I haven’t ventured into long cold cured stuff like salamis and such. That kind of stuff that is eaten uncooked like that makes me nervous to make until I have some more practice.




Not Necessarily!!
Many of us who take our Buckboard Bacon & Canadian Bacon up to 145°IT often eat it cold in a sandwich, so it doesn't get cooked twice. So if you don't get it to 145° the first time, it isn't safe to eat cold in a sandwich!!!

And if something doesn't get cured all the way to the center, like the Pics I posted in Post #49 above, it shouldn't be smoked low & slow, it should be treated as if it was never cured.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

I guess that’s true! I just consider if I’m making bacon I’ll be cooking it. And I agree on the uncured stuff needing the quicker smoke. I’m not setup yet for colder smoking as I’m using an MES and it will only provide smoke at higher temps anyway, so my bacons get to 140/145 rather quickly.


----------



## Bearcarver

David Leopold said:


> I guess that’s true! I just consider if I’m making bacon I’ll be cooking it. And I agree on the uncured stuff needing the quicker smoke. I’m not setup yet for colder smoking as I’m using an MES and it will only provide smoke at higher temps anyway, so my bacons get to 140/145 rather quickly.




Yup---I was there.
You should look into an AMNPS.
It's not just for cold smoking. I only Cold Smoke cheese, but I use my AMNPS on every smoke---For 8 years now.
It changes everything for the Better.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

That’s on the top of my list of purchases to make for my smoking!


----------



## jeromeking

Made this recipe, smoked last weekend.  I forgot to rinse of the meat and soak after the cure.  Meat is excellent but is very salted. Do you think i could salvage this by soaking in water prior to cooking, and/or will i kill my smoke and flavor??  Cant believe i messed this up after 10 days of work.  Thank you


----------



## Bearcarver

jeromeking said:


> Made this recipe, smoked last weekend.  I forgot to rinse of the meat and soak after the cure.  Meat is excellent but is very salted. Do you think i could salvage this by soaking in water prior to cooking, and/or will i kill my smoke and flavor??  Cant believe i messed this up after 10 days of work.  Thank you




Once it's smoked, it's hard to get rid of the salt, but you could give it a try. I don't think the smoke flavor will suffer that much.  That's why I push the "Salt-Fry-Test" right after curing, because it's easy to fix at that time. Then all the genius Expert Smokers Brag about how "They never do the salt fry test". Well I actually rarely do it, but I push it to Newbies. Once they do it a few times, they can stop too. However Bragging about something like that is just not helpful in any way.

Note: This Salt Flavor sometimes goes away a bit after a few days in the fridge. It might end up less offensive to you. Sometimes even a "Freeze & Thaw" ends up helping.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

I never do the the “pre smoke fry test”. But I’m not bragging about it. I don’t do it because I feel like the first slice off the slab, being an edge piece, will always have more salt flavour anyway. But I could be wrong. 

I usually soak my slab for an hour, changing the water at 30 min mark. 

What you can try for your bacon is something I did when I had to salvage a mostly ruined slab that I WAY oversmoked with my first try using an AMAZN tube. It was awful but I didn’t want to toss it. 

When I was cooking it what I did was fry it with some water in the pan for a bit and then drain the water off and finish cooking it. Kind of like cooking brats in a pan. The water worked to draw out some of the horrible smoke that I had and made it edible. It’s not perfect but it should save your bacon!


----------



## Bearcarver

David Leopold said:


> I never do the the “pre smoke fry test”. But I’m not bragging about it. *I don’t do it because I feel like the first slice off the slab, being an edge piece, will always have more salt flavour anyway. But I could be wrong.*
> 
> I usually soak my slab for an hour, changing the water at 30 min mark.
> 
> What you can try for your bacon is something I did when I had to salvage a mostly ruined slab that I WAY oversmoked with my first try using an AMAZN tube. It was awful but I didn’t want to toss it.
> 
> When I was cooking it what I did was fry it with some water in the pan for a bit and then drain the water off and finish cooking it. Kind of like cooking brats in a pan. The water worked to draw out some of the horrible smoke that I had and made it edible. It’s not perfect but it should save your bacon!




I usually recommend that the cut be made in the thickest spot, in the thickest piece.
That way You can check to make sure the Cure has gotten to the center, and you can do the Salt-Fry-Test with a slice or 2 from the center, where it will be more like the majority of the Meat.

And You aren't one of those who brag about never checking "cure to center" or "Salt Flavor" before Smoking.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

I’ve thought about that, cutting out of the middle. But then I have my slab cut in half before I smoke it. Which worries me that it will come up to temp much quicker. I only got smoke as I have ya mastered my pellet tube yet well enough. 

I cure for 14 days on a belly slab so no worries about it hitting the Center!!


----------



## Bearcarver

David Leopold said:


> I’ve thought about that, cutting out of the middle. But then I have my slab cut in half before I smoke it. Which worries me that it will come up to temp much quicker. I only got smoke as I have ya mastered my pellet tube yet well enough.
> 
> I cure for 14 days on a belly slab so no worries about it hitting the Center!!




Right---At 14 days, you shouldn't have to worry about curing to center.
You can cut a Pork Loin or Buckboard Bacon in half and it won't cook any faster, unless you slice it in half the Thin way. Slicing one in half the right way keeps the pieces all the same Thickness.

Bear


----------



## jeromeking

Thank you all, will try a few ways to get rid of salt flavor.  I will eat it all myself before i throw it away regardless!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

jeromeking said:


> Thank you all, will try a few ways to get rid of salt flavor.  I will eat it all myself before i throw it away regardless!!!!




I'll give you one more:
I never tried it, but they tell me if you cut up a potato & put it in the water, it will help to draw the Salt Out of the Meat.

Bear


----------



## David Leopold

Worst case scenario: don’t cook and eat it on its own, like as a side for bacon and eggs. Instead only use it for within other recipes. BLT sandwiches. Bacon and egg breakfast sandwich. On a burger. Wrapping up a fatty. Etc etc. Recipes where the extra salt flavour will be masked a little bit. 

Absolute worst case: dice it up for adding into smoked beans, or use it for making spaghetti carbonara. I freeze all the off cuts from slicing my bacon and use them for these two purposes.


----------



## albin

Old thread, please don't banana-ham me!

I've got two large pork butts thawing out as we speak.  This afternoon, my wife are going to take our first steps in making Buckboard Bacon.

I'll be using this No.1 Premium Curing Salt from The Spice Lab:    








Recipe calls for 1 TSP per 5 lbs.  I *may* add some brown sugar to that as well.

Question:  I know that the curing salt has to be very controlled amounts per the weight of the meat.  What about about other spices, salts and sugar.  Do we need a micrometer for all four - or just the curing salt?

Thanks for posting this thread, it's been very informative.


----------



## BigW.

albin said:


> Question:  I know that the curing salt has to be very controlled amounts per the weight of the meat.  What about about other spices, salts and sugar.  Do we need a micrometer for all four - or just the curing salt?
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread, it's been very informative.




A digital scale is helpful for all ingredients, but not as crucial as cure #1.  A little extra sugar is not a big deal but, too much cure can be bad.  Here is a handy calculator.



			DiggingDogFarm


----------



## Bearcarver

albin said:


> Old thread, please don't banana-ham me!
> 
> I've got two large pork butts thawing out as we speak.  This afternoon, my wife are going to take our first steps in making Buckboard Bacon.
> 
> I'll be using this No.1 Premium Curing Salt from The Spice Lab:
> 
> View attachment 626994
> 
> 
> Recipe calls for 1 TSP per 5 lbs.  I *may* add some brown sugar to that as well.
> 
> Question:  I know that the curing salt has to be very controlled amounts per the weight of the meat.  What about about other spices, salts and sugar.  Do we need a micrometer for all four - or just the curing salt?
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread, it's been very informative.





B
 BigW.
  (above) has you covered on the need of accuracy with Cure, versus other ingredients.

Everything else in my Step by Step on Post #1 would be the same for either cure used.
I'm glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## albin

BigW. said:


> A digital scale is helpful for all ingredients, but not as crucial as cure #1.  A little extra sugar is not a big deal but, too much cure can be bad.  Here is a handy calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> DiggingDogFarm


Unfortunately, we used teaspoons, since that was the measurement on the bag of curing salt.  I can find no way to convert grams to tsp.

It was two boneless Pork Butts, both of them together weighed 14.81 lbs.  So what we did was cut them up as shown in the OP, getting them as close to 5 lbs each.

One Teaspoon of curing salt is not very much for five lbs of meat!  I hope it was enough!  Fortunately, I have time, so it's going to get the full 10 days of curing.


----------



## DougE

albin said:


> Unfortunately, we used teaspoons, since that was the measurement on the bag of curing salt.


Weigh your meat in grams, multiply the meat weight by 0.0025 (0.25%) and that's how many grams of cure#1 you need for a dry brine. Salt, go 1.5% of meat weight, and 0.75% of the weight for sugar. If doing a wet brine, also include the weight of the water.


----------



## Bearcarver

albin said:


> Unfortunately, we used teaspoons, since that was the measurement on the bag of curing salt.  I can find no way to convert grams to tsp.
> 
> It was two boneless Pork Butts, both of them together weighed 14.81 lbs.  So what we did was cut them up as shown in the OP, getting them as close to 5 lbs each.
> 
> One Teaspoon of curing salt is not very much for five lbs of meat!  I hope it was enough!  Fortunately, I have time, so it's going to get the full 10 days of curing.




This is why I Dry Cure with Tender Quick:
One TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per pound of meat----Done!

Bear


----------



## albin

DougE said:


> Weigh your meat in grams, multiply the meat weight by 0.0025 (0.25%) and that's how many grams of cure#1 you need for a dry brine. Salt, go 1.5% of meat weight, and 0.75% of the weight for sugar. If doing a wet brine, also include the weight of the water.


" Oh... Well, now I know that. "


----------



## DougE

albin said:


> " Oh... Well, now I know that. "


I didn't know it until I knew it either lol


----------



## Bearcarver

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

